# For sewers (people who sew)



## navigator9 (Sep 16, 2016)

I realized after I wrote that, that some people might think I meant sewer pipes! LOL Anyway, I don't know about you, but I always have a hard time finding patterns that I like. So when I ran across this website, with some interesting patterns, I thought I'd share. This is the website... http://www.indygojunction.com/category-s/2007.htm And this is the jacket I fell in love with. (I love jackets!) It looks so easy, and versatile. I want one in denim and one in fleece. It still bothers me to pay that amount of money for a pattern, when it's just an envelope full of tissue paper, and unlike at Joanne's I can't wait til I have a coupon, but if I made a couple of jackets with it, and then gave it to my girlfriend so she could use it, I guess I wouldn't feel quite so badly. They've got some cute patterns here. What do you think?
http://www.indygojunction.com/Crossroads-Trench-p/ij976cr.htm


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 16, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> I realized after I wrote that, that some people might think I meant sewer pipes! LOL Anyway, I don't know about you, but I always have a hard time finding patterns that I like. So when I ran across this website, with some interesting patterns, I thought I'd share. This is the website... http://www.indygojunction.com/category-s/2007.htm And this is the jacket I fell in love with. (I love jackets!) It looks so easy, and versatile. I want one in denim and one in fleece. It still bothers me to pay that amount of money for a pattern, when it's just an envelope full of tissue paper, and unlike at Joanne's I can't wait til I have a coupon, but if I made a couple of jackets with it, and then gave it to my girlfriend so she could use it, I guess I wouldn't feel quite so badly. They've got some cute patterns here. What do you think?
> http://www.indygojunction.com/Crossroads-Trench-p/ij976cr.htm


I really do not sew anymore but I grew up making all my clothes and usually used Vogue patterns. Back 40 yrs ago they were expensive as compared to McCalls etc. In my opinion the price is not bad and if you make a couple of jackets you pay for the pattern. Well, maybe , since it really is cheaper to purchase clothes versus sewing. I found years ago it did not save money like it did when I was growing up and sewing. But you still get the sanctification of producing it yourself. Also that is an easy pattern to tweak


----------



## TeresaT (Sep 16, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I really do not sew anymore but I grew up making all my clothes and usually used Vogue patterns. Back 40 yrs ago they were expensive as compared to McCalls etc. In my opinion the price is not bad and if you make a couple of jackets you pay for the pattern. Well, maybe , since it really is cheaper to purchase clothes versus sewing. I found years ago it did not save money like it did when I was growing up and sewing. But you still get the sanctification of producing it yourself. Also that is an easy pattern to tweak



Oh my gosh!  I love that jacket.  I does look easy to make and Carolyn's  right, it can be tweaked in so many ways.  I haven't bought any  patterns in forever.  The last time I did, they were all on sale and  they are all sitting in the sewing basket waiting to be opened.  I don't  think they'll fit me anymore even if I did decide to make them.  I've  widened since then.   

I agree, clothes are cheaper to buy than to make these  days; however, the problem with cheap clothes is just that: they're  cheap,  as in poor quality.  Clothes just don't last very well.  Seams  come apart, hems fall and threads unravel for no apparent reason.  (At  least that's my experience.)  Making your own clothes gives you the  satisfaction of "I did that" and the knowledge of a well constructed  garment that is tailored to your specific body.  (In my case they're "Taylored"  to my body.   Haha!)   I have a dressmaker's doll in my sewing room  (yep, got a sewing room that doubles as an office) that has a cool  tie-dyed  t-shirt on it.  Why?  Because I had to pad the doll in some  areas to make it match my shape a bit more.  And it helps me to pin the  garments on while working on them while they're still in pieces.  

Sewing is one of many hobbies I cycle through as the desire hits me.   I'm a Jill  of all trades and master of none.  I like to get my "creative on" in different ways.


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 16, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> . Also that is an easy pattern to tweak



Yessss! That's one of the reasons I like it.



TeresaT said:


> Oh my gosh!  I love that jacket.  I does look easy to make and Carolyn's  right, it can be tweaked in so many ways.
> 
> I agree, clothes are cheaper to buy than to make these  days; however, the problem with cheap clothes is just that: they're  cheap,  as in poor quality.  Clothes just don't last very well.  Seams  come apart, hems fall and threads unravel for no apparent reason.  (At  least that's my experience.) .



Totally agree. Whenever I buy an article of clothing, before I wear it, I have to turn it inside out and cut off all the dangling threads, and tug on all the buttons to make sure they're secure, often having to re-attach them. I don't know about more expensive clothes, because I can't afford them, but I just remember when I was growing up, and my aunt made almost all of my clothes, and they had such beautiful little details, that I didn't appreciate then, but do now. If you sew, you can take a basic pattern and add those little details like these, that make a garment unique and look like a million bucks. https://www.pinterest.com/pin/349169777343441248/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/349169777339610241/
On the main website page, if you scroll down and look at that video, they have a number of their different patterns pictured there. They make me want to sew!

Oops, the video is at the bottom of the jacket page. Oh, and wouldn't this make a cute soaping smock? http://www.indygojunction.com/Over-The-Top-Tunic-p/ij823.htm


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 16, 2016)

I too grew up making my own clothes. I was tall and couldn't find clothes long enough.  I used vogue or butterick mostly.  Now I can't even make the effort to mend until I have no choice.


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 16, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I too grew up making my own clothes. I was tall and couldn't find clothes long enough.  I used vogue or butterick mostly.  Now I can't even make the effort to mend until I have no choice.



I don't sew nearly as much as I used to, and when I do sew now, it's usually for the house, like curtains or slip covers. But these patterns make me want to get the sewing machine out. Also, there used to be so many fabric stores that were full of great stuff that inspired me to sew. Now, Joanne's is just about it. Sad.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 16, 2016)

Because I like to wear a scarf these days. (So I can wear basically the same thing but look different) I would prefer a jacket like this with a simpler collar: 

http://planb.annaevers.com/en/diy-chaqueta-primavera-verano-patron-gratis/

It's a free pattern. I'd make the sleeves full length.


----------



## Lee242 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm a guy and I sew and upholster do wood burning and build furniture.
Sewing is kind of a lost art. but I do think that the things you make is better and last longer than off the rack, in the long run also cheaper. Keep it up.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 29, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> I realized after I wrote that, that some people might think I meant sewer pipes! LOL Anyway, I don't know about you, but I always have a hard time finding patterns that I like. So when I ran across this website, with some interesting patterns, I thought I'd share. This is the website... http://www.indygojunction.com/category-s/2007.htm And this is the jacket I fell in love with. (I love jackets!) It looks so easy, and versatile. I want one in denim and one in fleece. It still bothers me to pay that amount of money for a pattern, when it's just an envelope full of tissue paper, and unlike at Joanne's I can't wait til I have a coupon, but if I made a couple of jackets with it, and then gave it to my girlfriend so she could use it, I guess I wouldn't feel quite so badly. They've got some cute patterns here. What do you think?
> http://www.indygojunction.com/Crossroads-Trench-p/ij976cr.htm




So funny.... I've only just now (at 6:30 p.m.) read this and this morning, I came across this very site. I was looking for Japanese origami aprons. They've got some great patterns.... almost makes me want to start sewing again.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 30, 2016)

Misschief said:


> So funny.... I've only just now (at 6:30 p.m.) read this and this morning, I came across this very site. I was looking for Japanese origami aprons. They've got some great patterns.... almost makes me want to start sewing again.



Ahh, so I'm not the only one looking for an apron pattern!  I love the Japanese style ones too. In case you're interested, I found a couple of sites that have patterns on them that look pretty easy to follow. 
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/462885667931193468/
https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/11/20/cross-back-apron/


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 30, 2016)

I am about to buy a new sewing machine and I am tossing up between two that are heavily discounted ATM. They are Janome DC 6050 and the skyline s3. 
Has anyone tried these? What do you think? 

Do these type of computerised machines last longer than a laptop computer or am I going to have to replace a computerised machine in 5 years? 

I really hope someone has some feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 30, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Ahh, so I'm not the only one looking for an apron pattern!  I love the Japanese style ones too. In case you're interested, I found a couple of sites that have patterns on them that look pretty easy to follow.
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/462885667931193468/
> https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/11/20/cross-back-apron/



I came across both of those as well. I also came across this one that I've downloaded and will print up at work.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/518899188298355711/

We have a wide format blueprint printer that prints from a roll of paper. I think I can fit the whole pattern on a 36" wide sheet. I really like the Purl Soho pattern, though.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Oct 30, 2016)

Hello fellow seamstresses and fabricholics,  I'm a lifer.  grandma started me at 8 yrs old with doll clothes patterns on newsprint, she let me on the machine and I was hooked ever since.  Came in handy over the years, I've been doing alterations/repairs for a few dry-cleaners for the last 4 -5 years mostly.  I can't say good or bad about the Janome model mentioned earlier.  I have a 14 year old travel mate for my back up, that I call lovingly the gutless wonder.  It has come in handy when other machines were out for service or just not working.  Two years ago I purchased a fancy schmancy Brother combination machine - I regret it.  I should have stayed with Bernina, This Brother Dream Creator XE has been in the shop 4 or 5 times in the last two years for an average of 5 weeks a time.  the longest was 7 weeks 2 days.  My old faithful 25 year plus 1130 never gave me grief. But my Bernina dealer gave me attitude when I was looking to repair or purchase, so I regretfully went to the competition - again - regretfully.   

Experiment with various brands - definitely google "repair, recall,  or complaints" about that model/brand before committing.  Once you find a brand that is great for you - research the store you are buying it from. Are they going to lie to you and tell you 10 days to 2 weeks then keep it a month and a half. 

My favorite apron pattern is one of my grandmas - no frills style from the 40's or 50's.  I still have her apron packed up in a box with another of her favorite dresses that bring me happy memories. 

Sew today - I'm replacing a zipper for the dry cleaner.  FYI TRIVIA... Yes black is the color most repaired from the dry cleaners on average, then khaki, beige, blue, etc.  very rarely do red items come my way for repairs.


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 30, 2016)

Misschief said:


> I came across both of those as well. I also came across this one that I've downloaded and will print up at work.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/518899188298355711/
> 
> We have a wide format blueprint printer that prints from a roll of paper. I think I can fit the whole pattern on a 36" wide sheet. I really like the Purl Soho pattern, though.



Yes, yours is like the Pinterest one, right? I actually prefer that one to the Purl Soho because of the curved lines. How nice that you'll be able to print out the whole thing without having to piece it together. Post pics when you're done!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 30, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> I am about to buy a new sewing machine and I am tossing up between two that are heavily discounted ATM. They are Janome DC 6050 and the skyline s3.
> Has anyone tried these? What do you think?
> 
> Do these type of computerised machines last longer than a laptop computer or am I going to have to replace a computerised machine in 5 years?
> ...



Whoa, those don't even sound familiar to me. Either you've got completely different machines over there, or I'm just used to a fairly basic machine and don't know those brands. I'd follow susieff's advice. Good luck!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 30, 2016)

I just want to learn how to sew on a machine. Those apron patterns look too awesome not to make one.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 30, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> I am about to buy a new sewing machine and I am tossing up between two that are heavily discounted ATM. They are Janome DC 6050 and the skyline s3.
> Has anyone tried these? What do you think?
> 
> Do these type of computerised machines last longer than a laptop computer or am I going to have to replace a computerised machine in 5 years?
> ...



I have a couple of friends who have Janome machines and love them. I'm not familiar with models. My machine is a Calanda (bought when my daughter was 1... she's 36 now), which was made by (if I remember correctly) Pfaff in Japan. It's been a real workhorse, a basic machine that's still going strong.


----------



## mrsserena (Oct 31, 2016)

If you want one that's a pure workhorse, I got a Juki 2010Q a couple years ago. Zero electronic components, so nothing that's likely to fail! It sews through everything, I opted for one that doesn't even do zigzag stitch, so I don't get very many broken needles either.  This one is specifically designed for quilting.


----------

